
New programming jargon you coined - iamanet
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2349378/new-programming-jargon-you-coined
======
ErrantX
I have one, at work and amongst friends, named after me :(

"Flakey Tom" - which basically is when someone (usually me) writes some code,
tests/debugs it, runs compiler test, ensure it works etc.... and then adds
"one extra quick line of code" ( _it will be fine guys!_ ) before checking it
into the main branch.

And subsequently everything breaks for about 3 hours.

~~~
jacquesm
I'm lucky enough to currently not work with collegues that could coin names
for my failures, I'd hate to imagine what a 'jam' looks like. It might be
'idiot move to add one item to a firewall access list that locks out the idiot
_and_ the rest of the internet, requiring a live body to transport himself to
the hosting facility'. Of course this never happened. I wish.

Shit happens, don't worry about it.

And I think that there are a lot of 'Flakey Toms' on HN, even when they're
named George or Sally :)

------
watty
My favorite: "Barack Obama - An account in Redmine that we assign our most
aspirational tickets to, i.e. the stuff we'd really like to do with a project
but will probably never get approval for."

------
freejoe76
My favorites:

Doctype Decoration: When web designers add a doctype declaration but don't
bother to write valid markup.

Object Oriented Pasta: Used to describe spaghetti code wrapped in classes to
make it look like an object.

Hooker Code: Code that is problematic and causes application instability
(application "goes down" often).

~~~
jacquesm
These are really funny. Especially the Object Oriented Pasta.

I've seen some of that and had to clean it up, it made me wish for a shotgun
and some ammo at times.

------
donaq
My favourite: Megamoth.

Stands for MEGA MOnolithic meTHod. Often contained inside a God Object, and
usually stretches over two screens in height.

Megamoths of greater size than 2k LOC have been sighted. Beware of the
MEGAMOTH!

~~~
silversmith
What's worst, these usually contain mission-critical code. I have had to
tackle a 6k line one, in PL/SQL.

You open up a package, the line count reads 6k. You shudder. Then, you notice
that the structure tree has only one entry. One procedure. Feeling of absolute
defeat sets in.

Fortunately, it was only about 4k of actual LoC, because the previous
developers had created a ghetto version control using comments.

Still, it took me the better part of the day to find what I was looking for in
it.

------
keefe
Having a shared vocabulary is critical for communicating and new terms are
always being invented as technology progresses. Reading this actually helped
clarify my thought process in some areas. A million internets to OP.

------
tel
When coding in LabView I like to call the wires and blocks spaghetti and
plates because it's always spaghetti code and it looks like two waiter
collided on a busy day.

(i.e. <http://www.dieterb.de/ccdlockin/diagram.png>, not mine)

------
melling
I'm coining "speed chess programming".

Getting a bunch of programmings together to hack out a quick project with
limited time to think about your next move.

------
tszming
My favorite:

Bloombug: A bug that accidentally generates money

~~~
jacquesm
I have one just now, it inspired this comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1332560>

I noticed a certain bug actually caused me a bit of extra income so I left it
in place. It still is, it still makes money, and has been going for about 5
months now.

------
mkramlich
Uh-Oh Programming

I coined this as a play on "OO Programming" to refer to code that is Seriously
OO With Lots of Design Patterns, many layers and too many abstractions such
that what could have been a fairly simple and smaller program has become a
huge mass of files, classes, interfaces, methods, each of which does very
little, and is almost impossible to tell exactly what it does without stepping
through it in the debugger. Whenever I've seen Uh-Oh code, it is almost always
Java (because the OO/DP/injection craze was not in full bloom back when I
worked with C++ a lot), almost always wired up at the very top with Spring
XML, and maintained by a large number of salaried programmers in an enterprise
development environment (where IT is a cost center, not the actual product
they sell.) -- can you say, job security?

